# Aging spirits in my used wine barrel



## thinman56 (Sep 8, 2014)

Question withdrawn, my apologies.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 8, 2014)

We do not allow this kind of conversation on this forum, sorry.


----------



## NoobVinter (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha, my grandfather (93) stores blends of merlot and moscato in used American oak whisky barrels.  I love that man and share glass after glass with him at the table to see his smile. I'm never going to find that unique flavor outside of his cellar. He owns that flavor, and you might find a new one yourself that makes somebody smile also. You never know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

